# Creative Motion Design Websites



## Wunderlush (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a website through these guys and thought I would share the love!  They are offering 60 percent off for Black Friday! Woot! Check it out here: Creative Photography, Websites, Tips, Inspiration, Ideas & Contests » Our Biggest Sale EVER! Black Friday Madness!  :hugs:


----------



## janineh (Nov 23, 2012)

My website is with them too. Love it!


----------



## Wunderlush (Feb 12, 2013)

Check out CMD's latest contest!  Submit your heart photos in the Heart to Heart Photo Contest and enter to win!


----------

